

Syncing Backbone Models in Real Time Over Socket.io - mutru
http://blog.flowdock.com/2013/01/25/syncing-backbone-models-in-realtime-over-socketio/

======
tedchs
A similar platform for Node.js-based real time synchronization of model data
between clients and the server is Meteor: <http://meteor.com/>

